# Just an Idea for a new home



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.yurts.com/gallery/assembly-overview.aspx :beercheer:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Not my cup of tea mate.

Any reason why you are looking at these?. Pros/Cons in your mind?.


I dont see them being very secure or safe. "Natives" dont live in them by choice but rather necessity. Im sure they would rather a brick house if they had the option.

Not trying to shoot you down, just putting in my 2cents.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Not my cup of tea mate.
> 
> Any reason why you are looking at these?. Pros/Cons in your mind?.
> 
> ...


Is just that people have been living in yurts for hundreds of years now and in very harsh conditions.


----------

